# REI Co-op Cycles REV 24?



## ctxcrossx (Jan 13, 2004)

I did a search to find out info/experiences on the REI Co-op Cycles REV 24 but haven't turned up a thing...besides the few reviews on their own site.

https://www.rei.com/product/113945/co-op-cycles-rev-24-kids-bike-black

I was wondering if anyone on here had any experiences with it. With the 20% off with membership as well as my dividend, I can pick it up for about $150. Anything that is comparable that I should consider?

Thanks!

Chris


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

ctxcrossx said:


> I did a search to find out info/experiences on the REI Co-op Cycles REV 24 but haven't turned up a thing...besides the few reviews on their own site.
> 
> https://www.rei.com/product/113945/co-op-cycles-rev-24-kids-bike-black
> 
> ...


For $150, there's certainly nothing new you will find anywhere close to that. It's got basic low end components found on most kids bikes. It's a bit heavy, but not the worst I've seen for a long shot. We had a raleigh that I swear was close to 40 lbs.

If you'd consider used, I'd suggest hopping on craigslist. I routinely see better mainstream kids bikes in the $150 - $300 range, but they likely still have comparable components. It's really when you get to bikes with a true freehub and not a freewheel and a decent fork where they really distance themselves from the lower end stuff.

But, I don't think you'll find anything new in the ballpark of this.


----------



## Steve-XtC (Feb 7, 2016)

jestep said:


> For $150, there's certainly nothing new you will find anywhere close to that. It's got basic low end components found on most kids bikes. It's a bit heavy, but not the worst I've seen for a long shot. We had a raleigh that I swear was close to 40 lbs.
> 
> If you'd consider used, I'd suggest hopping on craigslist. I routinely see better mainstream kids bikes in the $150 - $300 range, but they likely still have comparable components. It's really when you get to bikes with a true freehub and not a freewheel and a decent fork where they really distance themselves from the lower end stuff.
> 
> But, I don't think you'll find anything new in the ballpark of this.


It's got a whole load potentially wrong with (to call it a mountain bike) it but for $150 what can you expect ??
The description is honest enough: Best Use	Recreational Cycling

The question is if you want to do recreational cycling or proper MTB/single track.

Changing it into a "proper MTB" would likely be expensive, depending what you call "proper".... Jestep already mentioned the Hubs so you can only fit a freewheel which means you are limited to low end components (like the fitted Tourney) unless you change the back wheel .. Tourney are not MTB components but (to paraphrase Shimano) made to look like them. They tend to break and bend etc. when used for MTB and are off ours heavier.

The next thing your more or less stuck with is the rim brakes... unless you try and fit a adapter .. and the spring coil forks ...

My kid has a great 24 hard tail but RETROSPECTIVELY it ended up costing as much or more after changing wheels and every other component (except forks which were RST F1rst air forks)...

You can probably drop 3-4 lbs off this with bars, saddle, seat post, stem and pedals for not too much but anything beyond that and you go into more money than the bike cost and much more very quickly.

If you want to do some fire trails and paths then $150 is hard to beat but if you then wanted to become more serious your options quickly become expensive. You can partly decide HOW expensive but I usually find when upgrading it's not worth throwing out the supplied part for a slightly better part... 
on the other hand getting the bike with slightly better parts, disc brakes and a decent air fork you have a lot more latitude before upgrading.

Depending what you want it can be a bargain or an albatross!


----------



## Lemonaid (May 13, 2013)

> Technical specs
> Best Use
> Recreational Cycling
> Mountain Bike Style
> ...


Based on the specs it's a very basic kids bike better than what you would get at walmart or target. Having had 2 daughters ride similar bikes (GT Scamp and Specialized Hot Rock) it would probably serve it's purpose of giving your kid a couple years of very light riding as a beginner mountain biker. If your kid is more advanced he/she could probably do well with a higher end bike. In most cases I would advise not to blow your money on anything too pricey until your kid is ready to step up to a full sized bike or at a stage where they are racing competitively.


----------



## Crashtestdummee (Sep 14, 2015)

Take a pass

With all your discounts how much could you get this Ghost for? It's actually a functional mountain bike.

https://www.rei.com/product/111793/ghost-kato-kid-4-al-24-boys-bike


----------



## ctxcrossx (Jan 13, 2004)

Thank you. I appreciate all the thoughtful responses! My son is still a little fickle when it comes to what activities he likes. I ended up getting a great deal on a REI model very similar to what I originally posted, but for only $75. I'll happily upgrade his ride when he shows a more consistent interest.


----------

